# General > Hobbies >  C.U.R.E'S Launch Day! 5 days to go

## Misswiths

https://www.facebook.com/events/598708640141359/?ref=22

Its a facebook link, even if you dont have facebook you should be able to see it with all the information about the day.
Sunday 9th. 11am-3pm British Legion
 :Grin:

----------

